# Gonna start tryin to get prego. Have IBS-D. Thoughts?



## 17241 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hubby and I gettin ready to try. Worried about meds, D getting worse (if poss.) and anything I don't know about. Please advise....


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe cosult with an OB or GI doc before you get pregnant and go over meds. As far as what your IBS will do, none of us are the same. Some get worse and some get better. But the outcome is a beautiful baby!! Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies but it seems the most typical pattern is the diarrhea tends to get better during pregnancy rather than worse. There are always a few exceptions.While it is best to avoid all medications during pregnancy it seems that Imodium is likely to be safe. Almost none of it is absorbed into the body, and in the animal studies at high doses it didn't cause any damage to the pups.Calcium supplements help some people with diarrhea and might be something you could use as a lot of people have a hard time getting all the calcium they need from diet under normal conditions and you need extra during pregnancy.K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm almost 6 months pregnant and have IBS-D.Calcium carbonate is your friend. It can be constipating to non-D-types and will help reduce D plus you need it anyhow. I get the kind without any magnesium in it to offset the C effects.Imodium is fine to take, but be careful not to take too much. It doesn't take much to be effective for me while pregnant...about half of what I used to take. I got C for a few days after a really bad D attack where I took a usual dose of Imodium.Watch what's in your vitamins. A lot of prenatals have stool softeners in them. Even when you emphatically tell your drs you are NOT constipated, quite the opposite, they still might give you those and you really have to watch out for it yourself. Prenatals tend to have softeners or magnesium or something to offset the constipation that so many pg women get.My D got no better during pregnancy and things were worse for me, but I attribute that to stopping my Levbid and Lotronex when I found out I was pregnant. I'm still waiting for that constipation to kick in







I've seen others on here who were very much D-types get C by the end of the pregnancy.


----------



## 17241 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! I appreciate the info! Getting ready to start a family is scary enough adding in the stress of IBS!


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

My D went away both times I was pregnant - the first time I was actually very constipated. The second time I was "normal" (whatever that is). The only real difference between the two was that during the first pregnancy I was taking these giant horse pill Iron supplements, and during the second I was not, but I was taking a multi-vite with iron in it. I have heard that iron supplements can be constipating, so that may have been the case with me. Good Luck!Marty


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine also went away within the first month and I maybe only had 3-4 attacks the whole time! I did take iron with folic acid in the beginning because I found it constipating.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you a teacher? How do you handle the waiting for breaks to go?


----------

